# "Major" Surgery?



## DigitalTiel (May 31, 2010)

I'm curious how many tiel owners have had their bird(s) go through major surgery before? I know there a lot of risks involved and probably doesn't happen too often.

My story is I have a 7 year old female tiel who had a bad bout of egg laying last year and had to go to the ER for treatment. She's been doing pretty well since, but over the last few months she's been gaining weight now @ 122g from a normal 101g (which is probably heavy too) and has a mass around her abdomen. Health wise, she's a happy bird and doesn't exhibit many problems other than her chubby 'belly' getting in the way sometimes and that she gets stool caught in her vent area occasionally.

Anyway, I took her to her normal vet (an avian specialist, luckily) and it was determined after x-rays/ultrasound that she probably has a soft shelled egg which is now causing irritation/swelling/fluid build up. We had her on antibiotics/pain meds/inflammation meds (poor bird) for 2 weeks and not really getting any better.

The vet now recommends that she have surgery to remove the egg/clean up any infection/drain fluid and finally spay her to prevent any egg laying in the future. She of course said there are lots of risks and that she may need to be put down if the surgery doesn't go well.

I know as an owner it's a tough choice, but being so young and that we have insurance (probably covers 50%), I've decided to go ahead with surgery for her. I just hope after all the $$$ she gets better. Just wanted to see if surgery on birds have good results.

I tell family members and they think I'm nuts, but just because they are inexpensive, doesn't mean they can be replaced.

EDIT: Just wanted to add that she has been on monthly lupron injections since last year. The vet said that if she went without surgery, she probably wouldn't last another month or two.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't remember whether anyone on this board has had similar surgery for their bird. It's risky but sometimes it's the only chance for a bird to have a normal life, and it's very possible to get good results. I hope everything works out well!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't have any experience with surgery (thankfully) but wanted to wish your tiel well. I don't think nonbird owners understand what dear little creatures they are and how much we love them. Don't worry about people not understanding, everyone here does. Is her surgery scheduled? Keep us posted.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Me either my tiels haven't ever had surgery before and hopefly they won't have to but I just wanted to wish you and your tiel the best of luck and I hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry i also cant help but to offer support and best wishes. Please keep us updated!

And I think we are lucky to have realised how special our tiels are. For those that think we are crazy, they are the ones that are missing out!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't have any helpful advice either.  Please keep us updated though! It sounds like you are doing the best you can for your feathered friend. If she doesn't have the surgery, you've been told maybe a month or two. Right now you are facing losing her if she doesn't have the surgery and a possibility if she does.. but also facing her being around for years if she has it. I think you made the better choice considering you have funding for it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Your tiel has peritonitis, and if not aggressively treated she will die...AND SHE DOES NOT NEED SURGERY.

You need to find a vet that knows how to safely draw fluids from the abdomen. Ususally 10-20cc is drawn out the first time, and more several days later. The meds to treat with are lasix, and an oral antibiotic AND injectable pipercillin (this med is essential for full treatment) A vet can show you how to do the injections.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Listen to srtiels! She knows everything, i promise!


----------



## DigitalTiel (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the supportive comments everyone! She is scheduled for surgery Thursday morning.

@@srtiels - you are probably correct regarding peritonitis, although I don't recall them mentioning pipercillin. She was put on antibiotics, inflammation meds (as stated above) for 2 weeks and they didn't see any improvement. They had said that via the xray and ultrasound, they didn't feel there was a lot of fluid, but a mass that was pushing on her organs (not cancer).

I trust their judgement and wouldn't think they would risk a surgery if they felt it wasn't necessary. This is the only avian vet in the area. If I recall, they did mention that they don't (or wouldn't) draw fluids from the abdomen without anesthesia.

Surgery might be an alarming word, but I believe the incision is small and not the entire chest cavity or anything. I guess whatever it would take to spay her, I don't really know how it all works for a bird.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have no experience with having a bird spayed, but I know one of my avian vets claims to do it laparascopically. I would call and ask for a detailed description of what they want to do, and have a frank discussion of possible risks/options involved in the procedure. Like, for instance, if there's a more or less aggressive way to do this treatment. I would also ask how many of these types of surgeries they have done on birds, and what their success rate has been. it sounds like you may not have much choice in the matter, but if it were my bird, I would still want to be fully informed. Please do keep us updated.


----------



## DigitalTiel (May 31, 2010)

She loves my laptop! I'll be sure to update how things go.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. What a cutie!


----------



## DigitalTiel (May 31, 2010)

The good news - they found 2 eggs in her oviduct and they were unable to pass because she had a twist in the tube (Dr. doesn't know how, never seen anything like it), so it was easy to remove them and clean up the yolk in her abdomen. Also, the spay went well. 

Unfortunately, 30 min in the recovery room, she had trouble breathing and her heart stopped. They were unable to bring her back.

A very sad day for me since she was such a special bird (as they all are to us owners). At least I know she is no longer suffering and there wasn't any other treatment that I could have done to save her besides surgery.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. It does sound like you made the best possible decision for her, though. Sometimes there just isn't anything we can do.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no. What a sad, sad day. We lost 3 tiels on the forum. I'm so sorry for your loss. Take comfort in knowing you did all you could for her. RIP.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry for your loss,it is so difficult loosing a pet we are use to having around.They are a part of our family and we never do forget them.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Im very sorry for your loss. Thoughts are with you during this time.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Im sorry you lost your sweet tiel. You did everything you could and in the right way! My thoughts are with you!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im sorry for your loss. she was a cutie.

if yolk gets into the blood stream it can cause a stroke, if that makes any sense to you?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! :'(


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

oh no i have only just caught up with this...i am SO sorry! you gave her the best chance you could which is the main thing


----------



## DigitalTiel (May 31, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words. As everyone knows, Tiels hide their ailments until it's too late. The doctor believes that her egg problem took a toll on her already and the added stress probably was just too much. It's always so hard when they are so perfect and happy and the next thing you know they are gone.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I wanted your story to have a happy ending and I'm so sorry that it didn't.


----------

